# Server - Telnet funktioniert, Server - Client nicht



## Sanix (18. Nov 2005)

Ich habe mir ein 4 gewinnt gebastelt, dass man übers Netzwerk spielen kann. Gestetet habe ich den Server mit Telnet. Er sendet seine Züge brav und nimmt diese auch entgegen.
Wenn ich nun jedoch den Selber programmierten Client nehme. Kommt auf beiden Seiten nichts an. Also weder gesendet noch empfangen.
Die Verbindung besteht aber. Die Streams sind auch geöffnet, das habe ich überprüft.


Verbindung herstellen und empfangen

```
if(ip == null)
			{
				//Getting connection from client
				ServerSocket sServer = new ServerSocket(port);
				sClient = sServer.accept();
				Controller.conEstablished(sClient.getInetAddress().toString());	//Shows the user, that connection is built
			}
			else
			{
				sClient = new Socket(ip, port);
				if(sClient.isConnected())
				{
					Controller.conEstablished(sClient.getInetAddress().toString());
				}
			}
			//Get input and output streams
			brClient =  new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(sClient.getInputStream()));
			bwClient = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(sClient.getOutputStream()));
		
			System.out.println(sClient.isInputShutdown());	//Check
			String strInput = "";
			while((strInput = brClient.readLine()) != null)	//If null is received, connection was closed
			{
				System.out.println(strInput);
				Controller.doAction(strInput);
			}
			Controller.conClosed();	//Connection was closed
```


Senden

```
public void sendCommand(String strCommand)
	{
		try 
		{
			System.out.println(strCommand);
			bwClient.write(strCommand);
			bwClient.flush();
		} catch (IOException ex) 
		{
			System.out.println(ex);
		}
	}
```


----------



## Mag1c (18. Nov 2005)

Hi,

du mußt auch einen Zeilenumbruch senden. readLine() wartet solange, bis die Zeile abgeschlossen wurde.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Ilja (18. Nov 2005)

jo.... und zum anderen braucht ein client keinen ServerSocket
... heißt ja nicht umsonst ServerSocket!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6033


----------



## Sanix (18. Nov 2005)

oke vielen Dank, jetzt funktionierts. Das mit dem Socket muss ich wohl noch ändern.


----------

